# embrodering hats????



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i know most hats tend to be embrodered before they are fully made/assembled.... question is....is it possible to embroider a hat after it's fully made.....like if i buy wholesale and want to embroider them...is it possible.....

mainly looking at the flew fit military hats and the yupoong flex fit b-ball hat....


i know you can heat transfer on them since this is how my hats are now...but i want them embroidered if possible.........

b


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Sure just find someone who does embroidery.. bring them the hat. They are going to charge for the stiches not the hat..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like to do hats.I tell customers the embroidery machine sometimes will "kill a hat"( sew wrong, put a hole in it etc.) This don't happen often,but it's possible. I will use their hat,but won't promise a finished product.if they order a certain number and brand of hat from me, then that's what they get.If they order twelve hats,I will order a few extra just in case. I have a minimum hoop charge for customer supplied products, plus stitch count charge. good luck .... JB


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Hats are not hard to embroider on and most of us do it daily, in fact it is usually easier than a garment. The trick is to have a commercial embroidery machine. I'm not familiar with the types of hats you specified, as my one cap catalog alone has about 150 pages of different types. Unstructured hats(soft) can even be done fairly well on a home machine , but require lots more work. Pricing always depends on quantity and the size and difficulty of the design. Digitizing(turning a logo or design into embroidery must also be considered and a figured into the cost. For very large orders of the same design(usually around the 1000 level), stores do order the hat and embroidery from the same factory(cheap overseas labor) and we do have to compete with that. Just like t-shirts, our strength is individualized and personalized products. Prices will vary greatly. Hope this helps some.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## norton169 (Jun 9, 2007)

it is possible to emb on hats after finished,but there's a special embroidery machine that has a model to fit the fully cap


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Most commercial if not all embroidery machines have hat attachments for embroidering on constructed hats. Only issue is your limited to a certain image size yet the machines and attachments are getting better each year.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Our Tajima machine's cap attachments are great, and compatible to use with our 4 and 6 head machines. However, our ZGM (china) machine's cap attachment can't be used at all, even our distributor was'nt able to make it work.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

We have great success with our SWF hat attachments as well


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep, so I think Barudan, Tajima and SWF are safe bets. I will avoid the China machines for now. I also have this bad experience with our Witcolor-China wide format solvent printer. Too much problems and it's only 4 month old. What an expensive way to learn my lesson!


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
I have a Tajima neo and I've done lots of hats, but just last week I did an order of five panel structured ( heavy backing) and Fast or slow the needle broke. I changed needles to defferent sizes no luck. Changed tensons no luck. Any Ideas?


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

We do hats regularly with our Tajima. We have a single head set up for hats only, and if the order is large enough, we have an attachment to do 4 at a time on our 4-head Tajimas. We can do front panel, sides, and the back of the hat. Set up time can be timely in some cases, especially on the sides and rear.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Ditto here. We have do so many hats i have lost count. The key is to know that you have about 2" high to work with and to use sharp point titanium needles.


----------



## aboutpalm (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't forget to make the embroidery sew center out! If you sew it from right to left (or vice versa...) it will push and warp the hat.

Also, less underlay is needed, Bring your density up tighter to around 0.35 (compared to 0.40) and go lighter on the underlay.


----------



## manhdung_emb (Dec 23, 2007)

Hats is the same Caps ?


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

manhdung_emb said:


> Hats is the same Caps ?


pretty much the same thing


----------



## carrythesix (Jul 12, 2007)

Do any of you guys know the process to getting your hats manufactured by New Era. Have any of you done that before??


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

isn't their process of how to order hats through them on their website? it was there the last time i checked a couple of years ago.


----------



## manhdung_emb (Dec 23, 2007)

I am doing in a big Caps company.it exports to USA.Customer of my company is TOW,OUTDOOR,NEXT LEVEL,REEBOK,AMERICAN NEEDLE...etc.Who wants to know about caps i will help if i can


----------



## Teve17 (Sep 25, 2007)

Whats a decent price for embroidery on a normal one fit cap about 5x4cms?


----------



## manhdung_emb (Dec 23, 2007)

about from $10 to $15


----------



## Teve17 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers for that, sadly doubt i could make that work,


----------



## manhdung_emb (Dec 23, 2007)

U can sew caps too ?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Any good commercial Embroidery machine can sew on just about anything you can touch and stick a needle in. Our SWF does a great job with hats of all kinds. With the 270 degree frame we ca sew almost the entire hat without rehooping.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

this is the hat i'm working with...a flexfit...

right now i had the image just vynle transferred....but would like it embrodered if possible......

trademark name on the front....logo on the back

location might be the issue


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

"Hat" is the general term and "cap" is a specific type which generally refers to a baseball style hat.

With a stiff buckram style that doesn't fit your frame you need to use a larger needle, slow machine, take up extra space with additional backing and start design slightly off center (avoiding center seam) for 6 panel hats.


----------



## tatterscreek (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a 4-head SWF and do a lot of hats. In looking at your pictures for embroidery placement, the two seams would be the biggest issue in that the space between the seams is not big enough to sew in and keep stitches from moving all over the place from the presser foot hitting those seams. You would have to resize what you wanted to put there and you may not would be happy with the smaller size. A really stiff stabilizer would need to be used and just experiment. Is there an option to using the larger area above where you have it now? I would do the back on flats. I have found that doing the back is usually no problem using my Fast Frames and clips in center or setting my cap frames to work at that angle you have set. Order some extras and experiment is my suggestion. I just finished 450 caps with 3 logos center, left and right. FUN!!!!


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

COEDS said:


> I have a minimum hoop charge for customer supplied products, plus stitch count charge. good luck .... JB


How do you hoop your hats? I was wonder about that myself. And what do you charge to hoop and is it a charge for every hat or like a set-up fee?


----------

